

Why you should not use Tcl (1994, "The Tcl War") - dded
http://www.vanderburg.org/OldPages/Tcl/war/0000.html

======
dded
Since today seems to be Tcl Day, I thought I'd submit this: the beginning of
the famous _Tcl War_.

Here is a direct link to John Ousterhout's reply:
[http://www.vanderburg.org/OldPages/Tcl/war/0009.html](http://www.vanderburg.org/OldPages/Tcl/war/0009.html)

